# BATMAN: THE SECOND SEASON, PART 2 on DVD July 14, 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

FIGHT OFF FELONIOUS FOES WITH THE CLASSIC CAPED CRUSADERS AS

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT RELEASES

BATMAN: THE SECOND SEASON, PART 2

ON DVD JULY 14, 2015​ 

Featuring The Final 30 Episodes From The Second Season of the 1966 Original Batman Series Starring Adam West, Burt Ward, Julie Newmar, Cesar Romero and more!

BURBANK, CA (March 18, 2015) – The iconic high-camp cleverness of “POW!,” “THWACK!” and “ZAP!” graphics leap off the pages as Warner Bros. Home Entertainment (WBHE) releases Batman: The Second Season, Part 2 to own on DVD on July 14, 2015 for $39.98 SRP. As the #7 best-selling TV title in 2014, the iconic series continues to prove enduringly popular for fans young and old. Batman: The Second Season, Part 2 features the final 30 episodes from the second season of the 1966 Original Batman Series, and includes over 12 hours of content! This is a collection you won’t want to miss!



Batman: The Second Season, Part 2 will bring more rollicking and mysterious mayhem designed to defeat our Caped Crusaders! With felonious foes lined up for revenge, like the venomous Black Widow, chilling Mr. Freeze and cagey Penguin, Batman (Adam West) and Robin (Burt Ward) must match wits with the wiliest. Sit back and tune into the double-crosses and conundrums that confound our calm, cool and be-cowled crime fighters. Now completely remastered, all the originality, crime-fighting action and arch-villainy of special guest stars like Tallulah Bankhead, Victor Buono and Eli Wallach are on DVD in pristine splendor like never before – for those who were there, and for a new generation of Bat-fans!



“For decades, Batman has proven its popularity and it all started with this live-action television title,” said Rosemary Markson, WBHE Senior Vice President, TV Marketing. “We recently released Batman: The Second Season, Part 1 and we just couldn’t wait any longer to release Batman: The Second Season Part 2 on DVD for longtime bat-fans to finish what they’ve started.”



Batman: The Second Season, Part 2 on DVD includes all 30 episodes:

The Puzzles Are Coming
The Duo Is Slumming
The Sandman Cometh
The Catwoman Goeth
The Contaminated Cowl
The Mad Hatter Runs Afoul
The Zodiac Crimes
The Joker’s Hard Times
The Penguin Declines
That Catwoman
Scat! Catwoman
Penguin Is A Girl’s Best Friend
Penguin Sets A Trend
Penguin’s Disastrous End
Batman’s Anniversary
A Riddling Controversy
The Joker’s Last Laugh
The Joker’s Epitaph
Catwoman Goes To College
Batman Displays His Knowledge
A Piece Of The Action
Batman’s Satisfaction
King Tut’s Coup
Batman’s Waterloo
Black Widow Strikes Again
Caught In The Spider Den
Pop Goes The Joker
Flop Goes The Joker
Ice Spy
The Duo Defy



DVD Standard Features:

• 4 DVD-9s

• Audio: English (1.0 DD)

• Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, French

• Aspect Ratio: 4x3 Full Screen


----------

